

An Evaluation of Go and Clojure [pdf] - rohshall
http://www.cs.colorado.edu/department/publications/theses/docs/bs/robert_stimpfling.pdf

======
luriel
Interesting, but slightly outdated, Go has made huge progress in the last
year.

